# Looking for New Contract Embroidery



## cfree (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I am a screen printer who contracts out my embroidery. I have been using someone for the past year and have been very happy with the quality and they had the best prices that I found at the time. However, over the past few months, their services has declined. They missed an order that after a couple weeks went by we called and asked what was up and they simply overlooked it. When we call for status updates it seems like they don't want to talk to us. It could be because our orders are usually around the 12 to 36 count. I'm not sure.

Needless to say we are in the market for a new embroiderer to help us out with these orders. We need to use someone with in 1 to 2 days shipping to northern Wisconsin.

I have one very large customer that I screen print for who would like to start using me for embroider so I would like to find someone soon.

Thank you all!


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like 5bs....

Sent from my SM-N910V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are low quantities for contract embroidery but if they accepted the order then they should fulfill it. You might look for someone who really isn't a contact embroiderer but would like to fill in some machine time. You probably won't get the same low discounts but if you receive reliability you could keep your printing customers happy and make enough profit to cover your time.


----------



## waynel1940 (Mar 8, 2011)

cfree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a screen printer who contracts out my embroidery. I have been using someone for the past year and have been very happy with the quality and they had the best prices that I found at the time. However, over the past few months, their services has declined. They missed an order that after a couple weeks went by we called and asked what was up and they simply overlooked it. When we call for status updates it seems like they don't want to talk to us. It could be because our orders are usually around the 12 to 36 count. I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


Hi, I do a lot of small quanites orders, what price range do I have be.


----------



## Martony (Sep 8, 2014)

we are go embroidery using Wilcom programm. we will help fast.
720 621 7207 text/call


----------



## wilks42 (Nov 20, 2014)

What area of Wisconsin? We are in quad city and would work with you on 12+ orders. 
563-529-2197 or text.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmmmm I replied 2weeks ago I am from wisconsin and they seemed like they were happy, someone jumping the gun?


----------

